# Catch more fish off the beach.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Ever feel something big brush by your leg while swimming? I darn sure have. Ever fish straight down by your feet? When you are chest deep, you are kicking up all kinds of stuff that near shore fish feed on. Think chumming here. Fish right around your feet.You gotta believe that fish key on swimmers.

I almost lost a finger trying to use 20# mono for a hand line. My biggest Pomoano ever ate a sand flea on less than 10 feet of line. More on wading and chumming later today.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've seen some pretty good sized critters between me and the beach after wadeing my rod out to cast for Pomps! Had 6 - 7 Sharks also cruise through while making my way back to the beach. I know they are out ther, but I have taken the drier approach when it comes to this issue. Remember the guy who had been bitten by the Bull Shark in Port St. Joe a few years back? Well, I know he had Shrimp in his pocket, but I would think if I started fishing where I was standing, and smaller fish gathered around, then the chance of a "Larger" one would check it out too because of curiousity.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry I haven't completed this tip.

I rake up a bunch of Coquinas and sand fleas then crush them in my little mortar & pestle shown earlier in this column. I put the resulting mess in an old sock, tie it to a brick then drag the brick on along behind me as I wade. The brick is 8-10' behind me. I keep my bait close to the brick.

I don't think I would chum with Menhaden oil or ground fish, though.

This is death on Whiting.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

a buddy and i were wading around garson point.... he was about 30 feet infront of me and was saying how acurrate he could cast.... i put my jerkbait about 6 inches behind him.... as soon as it hit bottom, a 3lb flounder inhaled it...


----------



## littledavid (Aug 6, 2009)

I caught about 40 tiny Pompano and some nice Whiting, a big Sheepshead and a 3# Drum doing this last week. 

Keep the tips coming.

Davy


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Whiting, Croakers and catfish are the most common catches. A Pompano or two every morning too. Flounder sometimes but not too often. 

I usually bait with Sand fleas or just use tiny jigs.

This is usually a quick way to get a mess of fish for dinner. I miss Whiting. We don't catch many here--no beach. Everytime I go to the panhandle, I plan on catching a mess of Whiting and Croakers. Last year, I brought enough home for several meals. Good stuff!


----------

